# OLD SCHOOL LINEAR POWER 8002SW - NON WORKING - but thought I would post anyway...



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

OLD SCHOOL LINEAR POWER 8002SW 


starting at $549 NON WORKING..... why did I ever sell mine years ago 

OLD SCHOOL LINEAR POWER 8002SW - eBay (item 330523205578 end time Jan-29-11 21:55:33 PST)


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

WOW, that's hella high for a broken piece of gear.


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> WOW, that's hella high for a broken piece of gear.


Doesn't seem outrageous to me. Looks to be in fantastic cosmetic shape and shipping is free. Most working 8002's I've seen are priced around $800 or better so you still have $250 to invest in repairs.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I sold a non working 1502IQ and 5002IQ BOTH for $250.

EDIT: To boot, both my non-working amplifiers actually played music. The 1502IQ had a choppy channel and the 5002IQ just didn't sound right.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

DAT said:


> OLD SCHOOL LINEAR POWER 8002SW
> 
> 
> starting at $549 NON WORKING..... why did I ever sell mine years ago
> ...


Who in the hell would over pay for a non working amp.I always thought linear made some of the most over priced amps. But wait, their claim is they last for over 20 years. How many people are driving around with 20 year old amps in their cars, your grandparents....LOL....LOL


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> Who in the hell would over pay for a non working amp.I always thought linear made some of the most over priced amps. But wait, their claim is they last for over 20 years. How many people are driving around with 20 year old amps in their cars, your grandparents....LOL....LOL


Obviously not you, so why the concern? I don't get why some guys invest so much interest in trying to seem disinterested.

BTW, your grandparents haven't had to invest in new amps for 20 yrs. Looks like they actually got a bargain on their initial purchase, now didn't they.


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> I sold a non working 1502IQ and 5002IQ BOTH for $250.
> 
> EDIT: To boot, both my non-working amplifiers actually played music. The 1502IQ had a choppy channel and the 5002IQ just didn't sound right.


It was good of you to provide a bargain that could allow someone else to enjoy them. However I can't blame someone else for valueing their equipment, it's insulting for someone to try to dictate what your things should be worth if you're at least in the ball park.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Vermithrax said:


> Obviously not you, so why the concern? I don't get why some guys invest so much interest in trying to seem disinterested.
> 
> BTW, your grandparents haven't had to invest in new amps for 20 yrs. Looks like they actually got a bargain on their initial purchase, now didn't they.


You are right, my grandparents run monolithic amps, more bang for the buck and are american made


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> You are right, my grandparents run monolithic amps, more bang for the buck and are american made


They made a fine choice IMO. At least you stand a chance of inheriting them so you won't have to overpay for antique quality gear.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Vermithrax said:


> It was good of you to provide a bargain that could allow someone else to enjoy them. However I can't blame someone else for valueing their equipment, it's insulting for someone to try to dictate what your things should be worth if you're at least in the ball park.


Hey guy, previous sales dictate what the market price is , it's only worth is what some one is willing to pay. I also thought the price was somewhere out in the parking lot


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> Hey guy, previous sales dictate what the market price is , it's only worth is what some one is willing to pay. I also thought the price was somewhere out in the parking lot


Yeah, I get that, what are you trying to tell me? $250 for a non-working 1502 and 5002IQ is a really good bargain IMHO. I would have bought them had I known.


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> Who in the hell would over pay for a non working amp.I always thought linear made some of the most over priced amps. But wait, their claim is they last for over 20 years. How many people are driving around with 20 year old amps in their cars, your grandparents....LOL....LOL


I can't follow your skewed logic. If something is worth what another is willing to pay, why would someone be overpaying for this one if they consider it to be worth the price? I'm just trying to get on the same page with you.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Vermithrax said:


> They made a fine choice IMO. At least you stand a chance of inheriting them so you won't have to overpay for antique quality gear.


 I was thinking the same thing, how funny


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> I was thinking the same thing, how funny


On the other hand, had they invested in Linear amps you may have had a higher resale value. All about how you look at it I guess.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Vermithrax said:


> Yeah, I get that, what are you trying to tell me? $250 for a non-working 1502 and 5002IQ is a really good bargain IMHO. I would have bought them had I known.



I was happy to get that for them because in their limited functioning state, they were worthless to me... I didn't need any extra door stops and they made horrible book ends.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> I was happy to get that for them because in their limited functioning state, they were worthless to me... I didn't need any extra door stops and they made horrible book ends.


Chris, I like your thinking...He needs to lay off the kool aid


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> I was happy to get that for them because in their limited functioning state, they were worthless to me... I didn't need any extra door stops and they made horrible book ends.


That's cool. Where'd you end up vs. the initial purchase price on them?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Vermithrax said:


> That's cool. Where'd you end up vs. the initial purchase price on them?


I lost on those, because I paid $125 for the 1502IQ and $425 for the 5002IQ. This is what the bottom of the circuit board looked like on the 5002IQ:










I made up some ground on my LP150 and my DPSQ50. IIRC, I received $400 plus shipping on the LP150 and I had a whopping $190 in it, whereas I received $700 plus shipping for the DPSQ50 and I had $150 in it.


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> Chris, I like your thinking...He needs to lay off the kool aid


Kool-aid is good stuff. Care to address your seemingly conflicting statements or would you rather pretend it didn't happen.


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> I lost on those, because I paid $125 for the 1502IQ and $425 for the 5002IQ. This is what the bottom of the circuit board looked like on the 5002IQ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That board does look bad. At least it sounds like they ended up being a really good overall investment for you despite the losses.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Vermithrax said:


> That board does look bad. At least it sounds like they ended up being a really good overall investment for you despite the losses.


After all was said and done, I believe I lost $26 when I sold my Linear Power collection. What other 12v electronics would one be able to buy, use for one month to a year, then sell at just a $26 overall net loss?

The cult of Linear Power runneth strong!

EDIT: I'd still have my LP150, DPS500, and DPSQ50 if they didn't have that odd shaped heat sink and that weird footprint. IMHO they were the better sounding ones. The only downside was that I had to tighten the transformer on the Q50 to get it to stop squealing.


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> After all was said and done, I believe I lost $26 when I sold my Linear Power collection. What other 12v electronics would one be able to buy, use for one month to a year, then sell at just a $26 overall net loss?
> 
> The cult of Linear Power runneth strong!


Ha ha, maybe you should have sent out thank you notes. Cult, really? C'mon now, remember the change.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

ChrisB said:


> After all was said and done, I believe I lost $26 when I sold my Linear Power collection. *What other 12v electronics would one be able to buy, use for one month to a year, then sell at just a $26 overall net loss?*
> 
> The cult of Linear Power runneth strong!
> 
> EDIT: I'd still have my LP150, DPS500, and DPSQ50 if they didn't have that odd shaped heat sink and that weird footprint. IMHO they were the better sounding ones. The only downside was that I had to tighten the transformer on the Q50 to get it to stop squealing.


Zuki's  I dont get how people ask $375 for a used one fo those when you can buy a new one for like $400-425, crazy if you ask me.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Zuki's  I dont get how people ask $375 for a used one fo those when you can buy a new one for like $400-425, crazy if you ask me.


Damn, I paid $225 shipped for my used Eleets Four.


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

Not over priced at all. The last few 8002SW's I've seen hit ebay sold for $1,000. There is another MINT one on ebay right now for the same price.

If you buy this broken one at $$549 and then have $300 in the repairs and shipping you will make out fine.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

jimmy2345 said:


> Not over priced at all. The last few 8002SW's I've seen hit ebay sold for $1,000. There is another MINT one on ebay right now for the same price.
> 
> If you buy this broken one at $$549 and then have $300 in the repairs and shipping you will make out fine.


$300 in repairs, what the hell are they doing it


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> $300 in repairs, what the hell are they doing it


$250 (depending) on repairs, $50 shipping to and from TIPS, and they're fixing it.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Vermithrax said:


> $250 (depending) on repairs, $50 shipping to and from TIPS, and they're fixing it.


Well, that's the flat rate repair depending on what's wrong with it. If a whole row of TO-3s has to be replaced, I highly doubt it will cost "just" $250 because those suckers are getting harder to find these days.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Vermithrax said:


> $250 (depending) on repairs, $50 shipping to and from TIPS, and they're fixing it.


****, no wonder why LP folded...lol


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> Well, that's the flat rate repair depending on what's wrong with it. If a whole row of TO-3s has to be replaced, I highly doubt it will cost "just" $250 because those suckers are getting harder to find these days.


Holy ****. it gets worse


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

What you have here is a case of die-hard FANatics


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> What you have here is a case of die-hard FANatics


It's so amusing to see you trying so hard to be an agitator. Nothing original about your style, it's all been done before, better at that, but just keep knocking yourself out. :laugh:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the chat, Im out


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey, it's a new year and I decided not to agitate.  

Regardless, I've purchased several non-working, old school amplifiers for less than $100, with some as low as $20 shipped. I just find $550 to be a little on the high side for a non-functioning piece of electronic gear when I've seen the same model sell between $650 and $900 in WORKING condition on fleabay. It's WAY out of my comfort zone for taking a chance on something.


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> Hey, it's a new year and I decided not to agitate.
> 
> Regardless, I've purchased several non-working, old school amplifiers for less than $100, with some as low as $20 shipped. I just find $550 to be a little on the high side for a non-functioning piece of electronic gear when I've seen the same model sell between $650 and $900 in WORKING condition on fleabay. It's WAY out of my comfort zone for taking a chance on something.


I'm with you there Chris, but on the selling sense side, you can never go up but you can always come down. I doubt it'll sell but more power to the seller if he can get it, we have no idea how badly he may need it considering today's economic turmoil.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Unbelieveable thread ... Simply unbelieveable ...


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, here is a working one for almost twice as much. The seller has been trying to get $1k for it for at least a month or two now.

LINEAR POWER 8002SW ~ BEAUTIFUL CONDITION ~ POWERHOUSE! - eBay (item 170596468575 end time Feb-07-11 11:43:49 PST)


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

I think you are mistaken. He has sold at least 2 others for that price that I have seen recently. I think another diyma member bought one and now has it listed on here for sale right now.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

jimmy2345 said:


> I think you are mistaken. He has sold at least 2 others for that price that I have seen recently. I think another diyma member bought one and now has it listed on here for sale right now.


No, it's been relisted:


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah...maybe once. I watch LP listings pretty closely. He has sold a few 8002s lately and that one just popped up a week or so ago....not 2 months ago as you stated. As I stated, there is a diyma member trying to sell one right now and is using that sellers pictures from the auction he won to advertise his amp on here.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I watch Linear Power listings too... Just in case I run across any locally at a good price so I can flip them on eBay. 

EDIT: I used to have someone in Japan who paid top dollar for working Linear Power amplifiers. It's been over a year since I've done business with him because I think he purchased just about every locally available amplifier through me.


----------



## LinearPower (Apr 16, 2009)

I have seen pictures of the broken 8002SW on ebay, it appears someone did not wire the speakers properly, and damaged the servo feedback circuit, if that is all that is wrong it could be as little as a minor rate of 150.00 to fix. We RARELY ever exceed the 250.00 level, it would have to had an idiot wire it into a extremely low impedance load and then used an improper or NO power fuse (so the fuse couldnt blow from excess current and protect the amp) causing the whole set of power supply transistors to finally fail. I have had 2 of the 8002SW's damaged that way in over 20 years of repairs, and I think we have charged over the normal flat rate only 5 or 6 times in our entire history on any model of amp we made. It has to severely abusive behavor to cause extreme and excessive damage for us to break our flat rates.

Considering these were $1500.00 amps new, $150-250.00 is not astronomical to repair, even with their age. They still sell regularly from 800-1000 on ebay. I rarely ever see them sell under 800.00 unless everyone is asleep at the wheel when the auction ends.
Now, broken anything above 500.00 might be getting a little high.


----------

